# FEATURE REQUEST: output selection



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

I would like to see away to pre-determine how HD & SD are outputed.

Ex. All HD\OTA digital at 1080i or 720p


Can choose pre-determine output of SD channels.

Ex. 480p for DVI or component video out

This could be done as a menu choice but it would also be nice if the user could be cycle through them as a remote button.

This way it can be seemless switching as the viewer cycles through the channels.

Thank you,
Robert


----------



## henrich (Dec 18, 2003)

Unless I mistakenly read the original review, I'd like to see a feature that leaves the image format conversion
up to the receiving device. That is, a way to select "DVI/Component out, source format" so that if its a 480i stream coming down, 480i goes out Component, if its 1080i, then 1080i goes out, etc.. This is especially useful for those of use with 4:3 TV's that go into a letterbox mode for HD signals. If the 921 always forces out 1080i (or 720p) then any SD programming will in fact become window boxed on these 4:3 sets. Not fun.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

I am with henrich with the 'native' mode request, but I'm not sure if my Hitachi will do 480p/480i on the DVI input. But even if all HD is 1080i (incl ABC and ESPN, my current T-151 upconverts them to 1080i pretty well) and all SD is 480i (480p?) this would be better than upconverting 480i SD to 1080i, as this would disable the 4:3 zoom functions on my set.

Actually, this might not be as easy as I first thought, as the menus and on-screen overlays might need to be scaled differently for the different sized picture outputs....


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

tahoerob said:


> [...]This could be done as a menu choice but it would also be nice if the user could be cycle through them as a remote button.


Please add discrete remote codes, not merely a cycle. Cycling through anything is impossible to automate in a home theater.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

peterd said:


> Please add discrete remote codes, not merely a cycle. Cycling through anything is impossible to automate in a home theater.


What I mean is have a button like the SD\HD button theat will change scale to 480p, 720p, 1080i at each press of button. Of course this is assuming staying with the DVI or component input.


----------



## Doody (Dec 17, 2003)

> > This could be done as a menu choice but it would also be nice if the user could be cycle through them as a remote button.
> 
> 
> Please add discrete remote codes, not merely a cycle. Cycling through anything is impossible to automate in a home theater.


for the love of g-d, no cycling please! or at least also include discrete codes for each mode.

doody


----------



## gwalborn (Dec 24, 2003)

Actually, I think what we need is a matrix! I'd like to see something like:

Input Output
480i ___480i _X_480p ___720p ___1080i
480p ___480i _X_480p ___720p ___1080i
720p ___480i ___480p ___720p _X_1080i
1080i ___480i ___480p ___720p _X_1080i

That would solve almost all of my compatibility/switching problems!

What do YOU think?

Gary Walborn
[email protected]


----------

